# Strange plant just appeared in my tank



## Sergey (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a semi planted tank with some Java moss and Eurasian millfoil ( from Georgian bay  ).

Today out of nowhere I noticed a strange free floating plant in my tank, at first I thought it was algae from one of the fake plants that formed a strange shape, but when I took it out with a net it had the texture of a plant .

I took some pictures with the hope someone can I'd this thing. Also took a shot of my aquarium for sizing and just because


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Pellia or subwassertang


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Boreas said:


> Pellia or subwassertang


+1 liverwort


----------



## Sergey (Sep 19, 2016)

Boreas said:


> Pellia or subwassertang


I think you are right I took a look and it seems like subwassertang. Still not sure how it got into my tank with me noticing


----------

